# Current obsessions



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Do you have a current obsession? What is it?

Here's mine:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Robert Browning's poetry. Never really was much into poetry 'til I started reading him.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Boobs










:devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

OK... I've also been listening to a lot of Mahler and Wagner lately as well as late/post-Romantic lieder/melodies.


----------



## Philip

techno


----------



## cwarchc

Satie, I'm still learning


----------



## mamascarlatti

Vivaldi's operas, countertenors and contraltos.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think another obsession is on its way for me:

The Voice of a young Sailor: (from above, as if from the mast-head) Westwärts schweift der Blick, ostwärts streicht das Schiff. Frisch weht der Wind der Heimath zu: mein Irisch Kind, wo weilest du? Sind's deiner Seufzer Wehen, die mir die Segel blähen? Wehe, wehe, du Wind! Weh, ach wehe, mein Kind! Irische Maid, du wilde minige Maid!

(orchestra: DUMMM DAAH-DA DAA DUM)

Isolde: (starting up quickly) Wer wagt mich zu hönen?! (she looks around, disturbed)

(orchestra: diddle diddle diddle diddle diddle)

Isolde: Brangäne, du? Sag', wo sind wir?

(orchestra: Dum dum-de daaah, da-da-da-da-daaah. Dum dum-de daaah, da-da-da-da-daaah.)

Brangäne: Blaue Streifen stiegen im Westen auf; sanft und schnell segelt das Schiff; auf ruhiger See vor Abend erreichen wir sicher das Land. 

Isolde: Welches Land?

Brangäne: Kornwalls grünen Strand.

Etc. for another four hours until—

Isolde: (...) In dem wogenden Schwall, in dem tönednem Schall, in des Welt athems wehendem All, ertrinken, versinken, unbewusst, höchste Lust!

(Isolde, as if glorified, sinks in Brangäne's arms upon Tristan's body. There is great distress and emotion among bystanders. Mark blesses the dead.)

The curtain falls. 

End of opera.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_Tristan und Isolde_ Obsession strikes again. Quick man! A dose of _Don Giovanni_ or the _Magic Flute_ lest ye be lost forever!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

StlukesguildOhio said:


> _Tristan und Isolde_ Obsession strikes again. Quick man! A dose of _Don Giovanni_ or the _Magic Flute_ lest ye be lost forever!


I'll make sure my beloved René Jacobs Mozart opera CDs don't find their way into my CD player then.


----------



## Polyphemus

Definitely overdosing on Bruckner right now, including reading up on the various versions of the symphonies. Obsessing on the validity of the final movement of the 9th by Sir Simon and his Berliners. 
Now where did I put my Robert Simpson book.

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ive been on Parsifal for a few months now, and have bought three recordings in this time and numerous books.
recordings:
Kubelick
Solti
Kegel

Books:
Parsifal Companion
A Pagan Spoiled, sex and character in Parsifal
Parsifal
wagner and philosophy


I seem to need to know every aspect of this piece before I see it in two weeks!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Not really a current obsession but a love affair for several years.


----------



## Tero

Box sets of symphonies.

I might be getting more Shostakovich just for that. I only have 5 symphonies.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Tero said:


> Box sets of symphonies.
> 
> I might be getting more Shostakovich just for that. I only have 5 symphonies.


Get Schnittke on BIS.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Movies like this:


----------



## presto

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Boobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:


A life long obsession for me, my wife is very well blessed in that department and it keeps me a very, very happy man!


----------



## Philip

presto said:


> my wife is very well blessed in that department


word .....


----------

